
Monkeys' cosy alliance with wolves - Thorondor
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn27675-monkeys-cosy-alliance-with-wolves-looks-like-domestication.html
======
quadrature
On a somewhat related note, they've been known to kidnap stray dogs and keep
them as pets.

[http://blogs.discovery.com/animal_oddities/2012/10/baboons-w...](http://blogs.discovery.com/animal_oddities/2012/10/baboons-
with-pet-dogs.html)

~~~
rustynails77
Or my personal favourite of nature v/s nurture, the domestication of the
Russian Silver Fox,
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domesticated_silver_fox](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domesticated_silver_fox)

------
pvaldes
I think domesticated is a big term for naming an interaction between two
predators. Domestication implies a transformation in the morphology of the
domesticated species, this is just mutual tolerance at best.

~~~
has2k1
The tendencies at the start of the domestication process can be varied, yet we
can expect that any capacity for tolerance is _more likely_ aid the process
rather than hinder it. This is a process that can and does take thousands of
years, and if it is happening you are probably not going to expect to see a
transformation in morphology (Speciation) during a human lifetime. Once you
see tolerance between an ape/monkey and a canine, you certainly wonder whether
something is happening.

Also note that something may indeed be happening only to get disrupted due to
the many factors at play in an evolutionary process. Domestication is an
evolutionary process. Domestication is a term that evokes calculation and
intention [1], but given the time scales involved the participants have not a
clue what the end product will be let alone be cognisant of the process.

[1] This is may be due to the "domestication" term being applied to plants as
well were the process is simpler.

~~~
pvaldes
Of course, but apart of tolerance you need also controlled reproduction,
selection of specimens with desirable characters (reduce the genetic pool) and
changes in morphology. As seen in red fox the later can take only 30 years if
the former occur.

Those wolves are non reproductive specimens, not are different than other
wolves of its species, thus could be seen as 'domestic' for geladas (like
sparrows, spiders or house flies for us), but not domesticated (like canaries
or fruit flies). This is not much different than to say that crocodiles are
being domesticated by hippopotamuses.

------
peterwwillis
From Wikipedia:

 _" Unlike most large canids, which are widespread, generalist feeders, the
Ethiopian wolf is a highly specialised feeder of Afroalpine rodents with very
specific habitat requirements.[6] It is one of the world's rarest canids, and
Africa's most endangered carnivore.[7]"_

 _" Wolves in Bale have been observed to forage among cattle herds, a tactic
thought to aid in ambushing rodents out of their holes by using the cattle to
hide their presence.[5] Ethiopian wolves have also been observed forming
temporary associations with troops of grazing gelada baboons.[31] Solitary
wolves will hunt for rodents in the midst of the monkeys, ignoring juvenile
monkeys even though these are similar in size to some of their prey. The
monkeys in turn tolerate and largely ignore the wolves, although they take
flight if they observe feral dogs, which sometimes prey on them. Within the
troops, the wolves enjoy much higher success in capturing rodents than usual,
perhaps because the monkeys' activities flush out the rodents, or because the
presence of numerous larger animals makes it harder for rodents to spot a
threat.[32]_"

According to another website, in 2008 there was thought to be as few as 500 of
the species remaining.

It is also well known that this species regurgitates food for the pups in
order to supplement their supply of milk, and other females will assist in
providing milk when necessary.

To me, this all adds up pretty clearly. A species about to go extinct, that
primarily feeds on rodents, that uses other species to increase the likelihood
of success of feeding, but still has trouble feeding itself. They adapt by
forming an alliance (or at the very least being much less likely to attack).

This _could_ be an example of how domestication formed, or, domestication
could have developed from a completely separate process. The only thing that
is clear is that this is an almost-extinct species that uses another species
in order to improve its chances of eating.

------
reagency
Funny to see this adjacent to the Kipling article on HN. In Kipling's _Jungle
Book_ (fiction), wolves hate monkeys, considering them self-important
creatures who never follow throilugh on their grand plans.

------
gitpusher
...Yawn. That's not even remotely comparable to domestication. There are
countless examples of predators having non-feeding-related interactions with
prey. Sharks swimming with fish; lions lounging near gazelles; etc, etc. If
they're engaging in a cooperative hunting strategy, then that's certainly
interesting, but not new or groundbreaking.

~~~
has2k1
Domestication does not have to be deliberate, nor does it need to provide an
immediate benefit to the party doing the domestication [1]. This is probably a
common misunderstanding of the process. Plus for a little more complexity, we
can expect that these aspects (to be deliberate, to provide benefit) can be
recognised and emphasized during the domestication process.

[1]. It may be unsettling for us egotistic humans, but the domestication
process can be mutual to the extent that it causes Speciation in both parties.

~~~
rustynails77
I also believe that Lions that rest near gazelles is a different scenario. If
the Lion becomes hungry, it will almost certainly chase the gazelle in the
right circumstances. The article made it clear that the wolves are not
attacking these primates.

Also, according to the following website, sharks to eat fish. However, it's
logical to assume that like the lion, they won't always eat fish if they are
full or there is no return of benefit, [http://www.sharks-
world.com/what_do_sharks_eat/](http://www.sharks-
world.com/what_do_sharks_eat/)

This one is fascinating because logically, you'd assume the wolves would
attack the primates at any opportunity. It will be fascinating to see if the
relationship evolves into one where the wolves defend the primates. Another
poster posted the dog taming article. Maybe, just maybe, this group of
primates may domesticate these wolves with time.

